# trip to southern germany



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, you good people. We are heading to southern germany on friday the 25th, hoping to be through the tunnel late afternoon. We are looking to make the first stop in Gent and then on to Han-sur-lesse,to visit the caves mentioned in this forum.
Any help on camp sites or aires for the above would be appreciated.

PS. We have never stayed on aires or the like before,and are a wee bit apprehensive, i think this trip we should give it a go.
Could you more experienced people out there tell us what to be aware of.

Regards Doey.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry I can't help with your destination although we are in south west Germany now. I would recommend the Mosel Valley on your way though, many stellplatz and lovely villages.

But, beware of worrying about aires and stellplatz, there is no problem using them. I have only ever been on a couple of camp sites and didn't like them, Alan.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We paid a lot more for electric on a site in southern Germany,as we did not belong to a club,the dutch couple next to us told us about ACSI a dutch club with site discounts all over France and Germany. Membership of this club states that in certain times of the year you pay a set rate for pitch,shower and electric each night.and it only costs about £10 a year to belong,well worth thinking about.Hope this may be of help,Vicarious Books Dover or C/Club can enrol you so no worries there.Hope you have a super time,we did,stay well,stay lucky.
Jented.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We went for the first time last year. I can thoroughly recommend stellplatz, particularly on the Mosel. We had a great time and very cheap it was too! I never once felt threatened. Great for bikes too.

We enjoyed it so much we have ourselves booked on the tunnel for the 11 July and heading for Lake Constance. we intend stopping at a place called Igel, which is a proper campsite and close enough to Trier to go out for a day on public transport. staying for a couple of nights to break up the journey and it is about 10 mins drive to the cheap pertrol etc just over the border in luxemburg. Then onto the lake, hoping to do what we did last year and use predominantly stellplatz.

Enjoy you should have a great time.

Regards

Karen


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

There are 2 campsites in Hans-Sur-Lesse, La Lesse and Le Pirot and also an aire.
We stayed on the campsite La Lesse I think - it wasn't the one by the river as that was a bit flooded when we were there last year. 
The aire is in the middle of the town and looked very good.

Hope this helps.

Sue


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

http://www.caramobil.de/stockach/freizeitpark.html

When you get to southern Germany you might want to try the site at the above link in Stockach. The site is next to a large motorhome sales place and they have a good accessories store in the town. There is a campsite with fantastic facilities or a lovely stellplatz, if you prefer.
It is an easy walk in to Stockach, which is a small, pleasant town. The lake is not far away and very beautiful.

Canda


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Thank you for all your help so far. As we are travelling through Belgium on the E40 we could do with a night stop in Gent, or there abouts, preferably near the main drag. any help would be gratefully received.

Regards Doey.


----------

